# Autoglym Hi-Tech wheel brush ppppfffff!!!



## bishop36 (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi 

New to the forum so hi to you all 

Wish i had a happier first post but yes as you can tell from the title the lovely and expensive Autoglym hi-tech wheel brush has put lite scratches all over my 5 week old 19" CSL reps.

Now the scratches are light but can be seen.

Can anybody recommend how i can get these scratches out. The wheels are Hyper Chrome Silver and i would be doing it by had as i dont have a powerd polisher.


Not worried how much i have to spend on a product if it gets the scratches out.

Any advice would be very welcomed

Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## mbenz76 (Jan 29, 2010)

That's interesting to hear. Sorry about your alloys.

I have just bought the same brush but haven't used it yet. I have been saving it for my new car which I pick up on Monday.

Would certainly like to hear of other experiences of this brush before I use it now.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

I have used the brush and its shocking how bad it marks its know only used for engines on rare occasions. To remove the scratchers use some think like Poorboy's Professional Polish that is able to remove light marks on chrome, then protect with likes off Belgom Chromes u can get both from Alex at ellite car care. Why you are at it get a decent wheel brush. 

http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/metal-polishing.php?osCsid=7c47fcea1e46b0cb5b35ca764a5fdd19


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Same thing happened to my shadow chrome alloys 

I'm going to try a german pad and some of my gloss-it polish


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2010)

Wait till you try the one from autosmart (yes they are different, i have both) now that will mark alloys :lol:

But I find them really useful brushes, especially on the back of alloys when you need a stiffer brush to really get the brake dust out.


----------



## Flakmunky (Apr 14, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I also have light scratches in my alloys as a result of using this brush...

Stay clear!


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

Have to admit this is prolly the only AG product I've been disappointed with so far. Handle is waaaaay to big IMO, and generally feels like I'm trying to clean the wheels with a house brick. If I hadn't picked it up as part of halfords 3for2 I would have the right hump


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Notice there isn't any comments from anyone from Autoglym around here....

They're keeping well out of it...


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Wheel woollies are the brushes for wheels.


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm glad mine accidentally rolled into the drain a while back!


----------



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I've found the same on my recently refurbed black alloys. Going to have to polish them out soon and order some wheel woolies


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=594
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=579
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=909
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/cgi-bin/ecom.cgi?Command=ShowProduct&db_pid=591
http://www.zainoeurope.com/zaino/wheel-woolies-3-piece-wheel-cleaning-kit/prod_45.html
http://www.envyvaleting.co.uk/products-info.asp?id=151

That's what I'd recommend for safe wheel cleaning.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

I've used it on standard ford alloys without problems.


----------



## Faddio (Sep 11, 2014)

The Bristles are made of what seems like hard nylon, although I've never noticed scratches. What wheel cleaner are you using?


----------



## cufc1111 (Aug 20, 2014)

jcrease said:


> I've used it on standard ford alloys without problems.


Yes, same here.


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Used one on my standard Volvo alloys and scratched them badly!! Now demoted the AG brush to tyre wall cleaning.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=298456


----------



## Joekavv (Jul 29, 2013)

Wheels woolies are A's


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

I always thought the autoglym brush looked good until I felt one. There was no way I'd ever put one of those near paint.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

If you break a house brick up into small pieces and use them you wont get have as much damage!!!!!


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Havent stretched the funds as far as wheel woolies just yet, but do have a selection of cheap and cheerful microfibre tools and a detail brush to clean my wheels.

Not sure about removing the damage done, but some of the other guys have made suggestions on that at least.
If you get them sorted and sealed, at least there are options out there that wont hurt your wheels or your wallet.

That said, i do accept that quality tools are better, and consequently command a higher price tag.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Just realised this thread was started about a million years ago  
Stupid night shift! robbing my small brain of all its brainal power innit.


----------



## J4KE45 (Sep 7, 2014)

I've got it, use it all the time, it's rubbish but I cba to buy a new one, hasn't left any marks on my alloys though, they're satin black


----------



## Bildeb0rg (Jun 7, 2014)

LandyMick said:


> Notice there isn't any comments from anyone from Autoglym around here....
> 
> They're keeping well out of it...


Probably working on a replacement even as we twist :thumb: look at the rest of the range and overall it's pretty good value and does what it says on the tin. To me it's a blip and won't stop me using the rest of their products.


----------



## LandyMick (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I bought the Wheel Wollies ready for the start of summer, if we ever see the sun!!


----------

